# Persicaria sp. 'Sao Paulo'



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*PERSICARIA SP. 'SAO PAULO'*

*Synonyms:* Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo'
*Hardiness:* Moderate
*Light Needs:* Medium High
*Plant Structure:* Stem
*Family:* Polygonaceae
*Genus:* Persicaria
*Region:* South America
*Location:* Sao Paulo region, Brazil
*Size:* Stem width 5 inches
*Growth Rate:* Fast
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* Yes

*Description:*

_Persicaria_ sp. 'Sao Paulo' is a stunning new addition to the hobby hailing from Brazil. At present, the correct species name is still unknown. Under the proper conditions, it is arguably the most intensely colored species available for aquariums. It is available from Rayon Vert in Japan but is best obtained through trade elsewhere.

Although not really suitable for low light tanks, _Persicaria_ sp. 'Sao Paulo' prospers under the sort of carbon dioxide injected, high light tanks that have become so popular in recent years. In particular, it does quite well in setups designed for _Tonina fluviatilis_, _Eriocaulon_ or _Syngonanthus_ species. To achieve maximum coloration and healthy growth, direct illumination from metal halide, power compact or T5 lighting is recommended. Also important are high volume iron dosing and phosphates of 1ppm or higher.

As far as its use in aquascapes goes, perhaps the greatest challenge presented by this species is the temptation to utilize too much of it; a few stems go a long way! _Persicaria_ sp. 'Sao Paulo' possesses the classic rigid and upright _Persicaria_ form and is thus amenable to being positioned in a stand of a few odd numbered stems. Against a background of light green plants, it is particularly striking.

An often overlooked use for this plant is as an emergent species in a paludarium or similar arrangement. There too, it displays strong coloration and grows a solid maroon to purple. Flowering, which often also occurs while submerged, is encouraged and adds interest to the display.

Photo #1: US and International Copyright 2007 by Tim Gross All Rights Reserved.


----------

